
Aeon Must Die devs quit despite trailer being shown at State Of Play - nutshell89
https://twitter.com/calibrono/status/1291474562752950273
======
nutshell89
Link to the trailer:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4QyCt3Wnx0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4QyCt3Wnx0)

